# Expat clubs in Mazatlan



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

Are there any expat clubs in Mazatlan through which one can meet other expats
thanks, jg


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We've only visited Mazatlan, but I'm certain that you'll find groups to join. You'll meet expat residents at the usual haunts around the main square, Peralta theater, major shopping sites, etc. It isn't hard to do, but is much easier if there is not a cruise ship in port.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Search in Yahoo Groups for 'MazInfo' ... they should be able to give you names, dates and meeting places. When I was there, there was a weekly Expat meeting at Canucks over looking the beach in Old Town. I'm sure there are more. There's also a small plaza about 6 blocks back from the beach in old town that seems pretty friendly ... coffee shops and restaurants surround


----------



## jgruia (Aug 22, 2010)

sparks said:


> Search in Yahoo Groups for 'MazInfo' ... they should be able to give you names, dates and meeting places. When I was there, there was a weekly Expat meeting at Canucks over looking the beach in Old Town. I'm sure there are more. There's also a small plaza about 6 blocks back from the beach in old town that seems pretty friendly ... coffee shops and restaurants surround


Thankyou, much appreciated.....have you lived there for a while?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I was only there for 3 weeks passing thru on my way south


----------

